# hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:

## guni

Hello I have a problem with my madwifi hostapd.

When my centrino windows pc wants to connect to the ap. This happens on my serverbox.

```

Jan 15 17:44:12 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deassociated

Jan 15 17:44:12 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: associated

Jan 15 17:44:15 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deauthenticated due to local deauth request

Jan 15 17:44:15 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deassociated

Jan 15 17:44:17 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: associated

Jan 15 17:44:20 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deauthenticated due to local deauth request

Jan 15 17:44:20 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deassociated

Jan 15 17:44:21 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: associated

Jan 15 17:44:24 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deauthenticated due to local deauth request

Jan 15 17:44:24 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deassociated

Jan 15 17:44:24 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: associated

Jan 15 17:44:27 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deauthenticated due to local deauth request

Jan 15 17:44:27 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deassociated

Jan 15 17:44:29 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: associated

Jan 15 17:44:32 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deauthenticated due to local deauth request

Jan 15 17:44:32 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deassociated

Jan 15 17:44:33 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: associated

Jan 15 17:44:36 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deauthenticated due to local deauth request

Jan 15 17:44:36 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deassociated

Jan 15 17:44:36 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: associated

```

Is there a solution?

----------

## daeghrefn

My guess would be your encryption.  But you haven't told us anything about your configuration....

Are you using WPA or WEP or no encryption?  How are you running the AP?  Where is your DHCP server?  Are you bridging or routing your ath0 with eth0?

----------

## guni

 *daeghrefn wrote:*   

> My guess would be your encryption.  But you haven't told us anything about your configuration....
> 
> Are you using WPA or WEP or no encryption?  How are you running the AP?  Where is your DHCP server?  Are you bridging or routing your ath0 with eth0?

 

Let me update:

http://users.skynet.be/janszke/wpa/hostapd.conf

http://users.skynet.be/janszke/wpa/hostapd

http://users.skynet.be/janszke/wpa/net

http://users.skynet.be/janszke/wpa/wireless

I have no dhcp running and bridging eth0 and ath0.

[/code]

----------

## daeghrefn

Turn off WPA and see if you can connect properly.  If you can, it's an issue with your encryption configuration.  If you can't, it's an issue with the hostapd configuration.  Your files look pretty good to me.  Also shut off MAC filtering to test.

I assume since you don't have DHCP that you're using static IP addresses for your clients..

----------

## guni

 *daeghrefn wrote:*   

> Turn off WPA and see if you can connect properly.  If you can, it's an issue with your encryption configuration.  If you can't, it's an issue with the hostapd configuration.  Your files look pretty good to me.  Also shut off MAC filtering to test.
> 
> I assume since you don't have DHCP that you're using static IP addresses for your clients..

 

Ok, ill try that. I use the config files u hosted in an another thread. (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3027019#3027019)

And I use static ips. But thats not the problem right now. Authentication is  :Sad: 

----------

## daeghrefn

Good stuff.  The static IP's will actually be better, then you don't have to troubleshoot DHCP  :Razz: 

FYI I have to go out of town today, and I won't have 'net access.  Hopefully you'll be able to get it figured out  :Smile: 

----------

## guni

DO you have a simple hostap config file without wpa?

I got macaddr_acl=0, should this be another value?

----------

## guni

 *daeghrefn wrote:*   

> Turn off WPA and see if you can connect properly.  If you can, it's an issue with your encryption configuration.  If you can't, it's an issue with the hostapd configuration.  Your files look pretty good to me.  Also shut off MAC filtering to test.
> 
> I assume since you don't have DHCP that you're using static IP addresses for your clients..

 

Ok I turned off wpa, there is no problem connecting now. wpa still give this 

```

Jan 17 19:38:08 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deassociated

Jan 17 19:38:08 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: associated

Jan 17 19:38:11 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deauthenticated due to local deauth request

Jan 17 19:38:11 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: deassociated

Jan 17 19:38:12 Zemprode hostapd: ath0: STA 00:04:23:94:72:ac IEEE 802.11: associated

```

What does hostapd need for wpa maybe some other packages???

----------

## daeghrefn

That means it is an issue with your wpa.  Are you using Windows or linux clients?  I have found that what counts is your WPA config in /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf file.  You have to configure /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf though, for it to work.  If you based your configs off working configs, it could be the client.

I don't have experience with wpa_supplicant on linux because the only laptop I have with linux on it has a broadcom card, so I'm using ndiswrapper.  Haven't been able to get wpa_supplicant working with it, but I really haven't twinked it yet either.

Either way, I would check /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf again.  Below are my files.  I don't have the same shared key in the files, but the key used is the one in hostapd.conf.  I would say that as long as the network block is correct, you should be fine.  Keep in mind that the example wpa_supplicant.conf file has like 400 possibilities that you either have to comment out or delete.

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

Good luck.

Disclaimer: I am not by any means a wpa_supplicant guru/master/apprentice/anything.  I just made it work somehow (prolly blind luck).  I'll offer what assistance I can, but you might have to find someone with more experience with wpa_supplicant than I have.

----------

## guni

Ill try your hostap config again. And my testclient uses intel proset drivers and tools under windows.

What options should I use there and which driver and tools?

----------

## guni

I manually installed the hostapd ebuild. I changed the eapol version to 1.

Not sure if that did it, but wpa is working now. Is this a safe wireless connection now? Or is this easy to crack?

----------

## daeghrefn

eapol v. 1 I think is what's called WPA or WPA1.

eapol v. 2 is WPA2.  My hardware does not support WPA2, so I use WPA(1).

WPA-PSK TKIP is WPA.

I believe that WPA-PSK CCMP is WPA2, but I'm not 100% certain.  You could convert your WPA config in /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf to CCMP, turn your client back over to v.2 and see if it sync's.

If I remember correctly, the difference between wpa and wpa2 is like the difference between 802.3 and 802.2.  The 802.3 protocol was really developed before the standard was standarized and approved.  When they finally approved the standard, they had to call it 802.2.

I think it was the same thing with WPA.  WPA(1) was the pre-standard format that the industry took off with.  WPA2 is the approved standard, that manufacturers have begun to add to their hardware now that the standard is approved.  So obviously, WPA2 is a bit better, but WPA is just about as good.  I'm not a security expert, so this is just my view on the things I have read on these forums and elsewhere on the web.

Glad you got it working.

----------

## guni

I read that intel proset had some problems with eapol v2, so i will stick with v1.

Thnx for all your help.

greetz guni

----------

